# Talked with GI doctor



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello, I spoken to my GI doctor today. I have to go see him on wed. He may send me to another GI in Hartford Hospital to help me. I am from Connecticut and Hartford Hospital is in Connecticut. I hope the new GI doctor doesn't want to do an endoscopy and colonoscopy as I already had them done. Write Back Soon, Leah


----------

